# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Newb

## hnasir

Hi People,

Newbie to the forum. Using excel for a while but new to macros and excel 2007-10. Might need help in future.

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------

